

Engineers of Jihad | The Oxford Study on "Engineering Mindset" and Terrorism [pdf] - iamelgringo
http://www.nuff.ox.ac.uk/users/gambetta/Engineers%20of%20Jihad.pdf

======
codewhisperer
I liked Clive Thompson's summary of the paper:
[http://www.collisiondetection.net/mt/archives/2008/01/this_m...](http://www.collisiondetection.net/mt/archives/2008/01/this_means_that.html#001728)

